
Swift and C - ingve
https://realm.io/news/pragma-chris-eidhof-swift-c/
======
WildDude92
Should the example code use ContiguousArray instead of Array? I would think
that ContiguousArray would be safer since (according to
[http://ridiculousfish.com/blog/posts/array.html](http://ridiculousfish.com/blog/posts/array.html))
there is no guarantee that Array uses contiguous memory. BTW I REALLY enjoyed
the talk. First I've heard about strideOf()

